
Udacity Launches the “Self-Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree” - Dawny33
https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-nanodegree--nd013
======
Dawny33
Corresponding [Reddit
discussion]([https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4tsi2n/uda...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4tsi2n/udacity_selfdriving_car_engineer_nanodegree_just/))
and [Medium post]([https://medium.com/self-driving-cars/udacitys-self-
driving-c...](https://medium.com/self-driving-cars/udacitys-self-driving-car-
nanodegree-6f34f18d1704#.atljrnxzi))

------
programLyrique
Is there a detailed curriculum? I don't see any on the udacity page.

